# lowrance lcx or lcx 113c



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

can any one tell me if the own or know about the lowrance lcx c or lcx 113,
the new hd 10 model replaces these, van pick one up for around a thousand dollars off org. price, wwill be usuing on western basin end only. personally
found them to be easier to use than the new one hd. units. any comments before I buy one.


----------

